# Axworthy Flying Ghost Motor?



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

So I have been looking around the "web" and have seen a bunch of tutorials on Axworthy Ghost. I was wondering what is the best motor I should use? everyone seems to use something different.


----------



## DangersAhead (Sep 28, 2010)

my neighbor had a old decolator motor stashed in a box he let me have its slightly bigger and quite a bit stronger than a sewing machine motor downside is its louder. was thinking myself of changing over to an old sewing machine motor craigs list has them for 25 bucks and ill tear it apart


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

It pretty much depends on:
1. How long is your run,
2. How heavy is your ghost/prop,
3. Whattya got layin around?

I'm partial to wiper motors due to their strength, availability, ease of use and controllability.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Ok I looked around Craigs list, and I didn't see any cheap sewing machine motor's so I will keep looking, But a wiper motor I thought of and was kind of leaning towards, I wasn't planning on going to far and not around many points, I don't think the weight will be an issue.


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Motors*

A lot has to do with how you will build your axworthy. Many people use big pulleys or even bike rims. Mine use sliding glass door pulleys and I have a motor driving a small hard rubber roller that drives the line. So I used a globe motor. You can find motors on ebay. Or if you have a industrial surplus store nearby, that is a good source. Here is a video of my unit.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

I looked at motors on ebay and was wondering. what type of AMP did you use/ I should use?


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

Are you talking about power supply? For a wiper motor, the bigger the better. I use an old PC ATX power supply for mine. I'm also a bit weird in that I run my ghost really slow. To control motor speed I use this speed controller from Qkits. It allows me to control the wiper motor's speed without any loss of the motor's torque; something that will occur if you use anything less than a 12v power supply.


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hard to say how many amps. My guess is that a motor running on 12 volts DC like the one I have is drawing about 3 or 4 amps at most. So the would equal 48 watts. Size wise that motor is about 2 1/2 inch in diameter and about 5 inches long. I will take a look at ebay and see if I can find a comparable motor.


----------



## spinman1949 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are some to look at.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Universal-Elect...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb4336924

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pittman-DC-Moto...913?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa9d9e351


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Thanks a million everyone


----------

